
The Seaboard: discreteness and continuity in musical interface design [pdf] - archagon
http://researchonline.rca.ac.uk/1648/1/Roland%20Lamb%20PhD%20June%202014.pdf
======
archagon
In trying to find out how the Seabord Rise[1] was invented, I unearthed ROLI
founder and CEO Roland Lamb's original thesis. This paper goes incredible,
minute detail about the design of a vanguard product from idea to manufacture,
including motivation, analysis of competition, prototyping, engineering, and
incorporation.

[1]: [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jh-
hzbG5FzI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jh-hzbG5FzI)

